
Repl.it offers simple website hosting for custom domains - elamje
https://repl.it/site/docs/repls/web-hosting
======
elamje
Repl.it is so simple that even more advanced programmers might find value
there. You can execute simple snippets in an interactive repl, or a main file,
or host a simple blog for free with all of your static files sitting in one
place ready to be edited from anywhere. Of course there is a lot more, but
those seem pretty cool. There are others of course, but you can collaborate
and teach people to code through that platform for freemium as well:)

